# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  3G-камера от "МегаФона"

## james_b

«МегаФон» расширяет ассортимент фирменных устройств и представляет новую 3G-видеокамеру. Модель МегаФон GC19 позволяет вести удаленное наблюдение за объектами и управляется с мобильного телефона. Она доступна по цене и проста в установке и управлении. Новое предложение от «МегаФона» полностью меняет традиционные представления о системах видеонаблюдения. 
http://corp.megafon.ru/press/informa...1124-1331.html

----------

